# Staten Island Railway Ho Scale Gel Train



## justinmta.88 (8 mo ago)

I've built a SIRT BL20G #778, the R22 De-Icer Subway Work Car, and the Gel Flat Car to make a prototype work train called the Gel Train.


----------

